# beagles on upland birds



## husker (Sep 16, 2007)

I read an article on peopls use beagles on phez.I know sounds funny has anybody heard this.I have 2 beagles and try but have no idea how to start to train.Being from nebr. we never had to use dogs and did just fine.But i have heard hunting at a phez farm almost need a dog.Would love gsp but 2 dogs is all can handle.to walk and enjoy.

thanks rich


----------



## flint (Sep 13, 2007)

Growing up in Ohio I had a couple of beagles that were great pheasant dogs. In the late season the birds would hole up in dense briar thickets that setters and pointers could not get in to. The beagles could follow the same tunnels used by the birds. 

They weren't much good in open country because they would usually flush birds out of range. They were great at finding cripples.

Of course being beagles, they preferred bunnies to birds, so if you cut a fresh rabbit track your pheasant hunting would be over for awhile.


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a buddy that hunts over a beagle. He had the beagle before he started hunting upland birds. The beagle does pretty darn good, I have seen him make some flushes, but he will not retrieve. How we were able to get him to hunt birds, was to run him with my labrador. When he makes a flush we really praised him hard and made him excited about locating the bird. Granted he is not a bird dog, so he does not excell on birds. But he has flushed phez, grouse, chukar, and ptarmigan. Good luck with your beagle's.


----------

